# Wood Duck



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Heres my wood duck mount...still trying to decide whether or not to put any habitation in the back. Shot on September 23,2006 so there not fully colored.

All comments welcome


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Wood Ducks are THE HARDEST bird to mount. Then throw a bird that was shot that early into the mix, I think you did a fine job. If you are not doing so already, begin saving pictures of birds in photo albums. DU magazine has the most and best. Or just google on your computer. PAY ATTENTION to reference. One of the most important things you can do. Looks like some grooming issues. (feather groups in the wrong place) but it's hard to tell in that photo, or if maybe you are missing feathers due to lack of plummage. Stay with it!


----------

